# Central Pennsylvania



## decev (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, I'm trying to get into the hobby, but central Pennsylvania seems to be devoid of dart life completely. Apparently there is a reptile show in Harrisburg but that seems to be on the decline. Are there any stores/shows/forum members that are from Central PA?

I'm located in State College, btw.

-Dave


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Best Reptile on the east coast:

Hamburg Pa

Northern Berks Reptile Show

If you want to see my collection - currently in Harrisburg, LMK and maybe we can meet up. I think I have enough stuff to spark your interest.

Phil


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

us PA keepers are out there..lurking


----------



## decev (Dec 3, 2009)

That's good to know haha. I wasn't sure if anyone was out there.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

decev said:


> Hi, I'm trying to get into the hobby, but central Pennsylvania seems to be devoid of dart life completely. Apparently there is a reptile show in Harrisburg but that seems to be on the decline. Are there any stores/shows/forum members that are from Central PA?
> 
> I'm located in State College, btw.
> 
> -Dave



I'll be vending at the Pittsburgh Reptile show the 20th of this month. Nice show, you should try to make it out. 

Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Definitely a few central PA froggers out there . . .


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

While I'm not exactly central PA I would still consider myself somewhat local. There is also a list of MADS members at this link. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/mid-atlantic-dendrobatid-society-mads.html

Most of the members of MADS seem to go by the saying... Have frogs? Will travel...

George


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

I got my auratus from Keith of frogsnthings. He's now a member here, and his website is frogsnthings.com. Just got an email newsletter and he's running some specials. He's a super nice guy, but I have forgotten if he's Eastern PA or central. Check out his website, or do a member search here to contact him.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Keith is in Eastern PA but still not that far from State College.

George


----------



## eclipse1379 (Oct 7, 2009)

I got my Auratus & Leucs from Keith. He's def. a nice guy & great to do buisness with.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

There's quite a few of us PA froggers out there. I'm near Wilkes-Barre. Definitely check out the Hamburg show. A few of our members are regular vendors there. I'll have some Leuc froglets ready by the end of January.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I've currently got juvenile: 

Auratus
Leucomelas
Azureus
Vittatus
El Dorado and Rio Guarmo Pumilio

If you want to pick a little something something up if and when you visit.


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

I'm in Monroeoville, PA about 2 hours west of State College. Just shoot down I-99S to US22W. I'm literally 5 minutes off 22 (if that). I have a bunch of Epipedobates anthonyi froglets ready to go (some 5 months OOTW).


----------

